# Dibujar lado de los componentes con PCB Wizard



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Veran esta es mi duda he estado empezando a usar el PCB Wizard y la verdad me ha gustado la facilidad que tiene de diseño pero me encuentro con un bache estoy usando el metodo de plancha y me funciona bien pero ahora quiero plasmar el lado de los componentes de la placa es decir el mismo planchado pero de lado donde no esta el cobre para que se marque donde van los componentes y que se vean las pistas igualmente pero le he buscado y no encuentro o de plano tendre que usar otro programa? ojala me puedan dar una ayuda por su atencion muchas gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

somacruz25 dijo:


> Veran esta es mi duda he estado empezando a usar el PCB Wizard y la verdad me ha gustado la facilidad que tiene de diseño pero me encuentro con un bache estoy usando el metodo de plancha y me funciona bien pero ahora quiero plasmar el lado de los componentes de la placa es decir el mismo planchado pero de lado donde no esta el cobre para que se marque donde van los componentes y que se vean las pistas igualmente pero le he buscado y no encuentro o de plano tendre que usar otro programa? ojala me puedan dar una ayuda por su atencion muchas gracias




Salu2! somacruz25! recuerda que en PCB Wizard hay una pestaña que dice Silk que es el lado de la placa al que haces mencion y que muestra el espacio fisico de los componentes y esta tambien teniendola seleccionada te da la opcion de imprimir esta.

Salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Hola sonius muchas gracias por tu respuesta ya vi que si aparece no sabia que se podia hacer asi una pregunta tambien aparece las lineas de conexion o solo el dibujo de los componentes te pregunto por que ahora estoy en mi trabajo o no puedo checar porque aqui no tengo impresora quiero saber si salen las lineas tambien o tendria que usar otro programa, pregunto porque hevisto tarjetas de impreso que dibajn las lineas de conexion tambien aprte de los componentes gracias por tu atencion


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

"si salen las lineas"???¿¿¿¿¿¿

a que te referis?????????

AHHHH creo que te referis a las pistas del circuito impreso segun seleciones las pestañas te aparecen de todo el silk o lado de componentes con su espacio el lado de cobre con las pistas la vista en 3D o Real creo que esas son todas.

Eso es o que queres decir con LINEAS?se mas especifico por favor!

SONIUS  un saludo(amigo espero me aceptes)


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Amigo claro que si, perdon sino fui muy claro me referia que si al imprimir el lado de los componentes con el silk me salen tambien el dibujo de las pistas de conexion es decir mi entencion es imprimir el  diseño del cobre(abajo) arriba pero al reves para que se vean locmponentes y sus lineas de conexion en la plaqueta es decir que por arriba se vea la conexion que hay por debajo espero que sea entendible lo que dije, muchas gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

Si pero es medio jalado hacerlo dos veces igual puede todo manchado arriba y no verse nada o solo pistas o solo silk PERO no te pongas triste! POR experiencia en placas igual no lo necesitas PORQUE?

porque.......... cuando yo lo he hecho planchar la seccion del silk arriba con su espacio y despues plancar las pistas o lado de cobre y tener eso ya listo hay un TRUCO agarras tu placa y busca una fuente intensa de luz Generalmente el sol o una lampara directamente hacia el foro se miran las pistas abajo y encima las marcas de los componentes del Silk! por eso es que no hay necesidad de lo de las pistas de conexion encima.

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok gracias por compartirme tu experiencia sonius pero entonces no me quedo muy claro no se puede hacer con este programa o si se puede? o de plano debo buscar otro programa para hacerlo perdon por la insistencia y por la molestia que te causo y una vez mas muchas gracias por tu atencion


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

Pues si tengo ALGO de paciencia.............................

ahora bien lo que intente decirte es que al mejor de mi conocimiento eso no existe PORQUE no hay tal necesidad cuando lo hagas te daras cuenta! creeme cuando puedas chequea las pestañas con sus diferentes opciones y veras y terminada le aplicas luz y pues logras conectar las ideas.

SONIUS


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Perdon mi intencion no era probar tu paciencia me respondiste que no hay necesidad de hacer tal cosa pero no me dijiste si se podia hacer o no con el programa, de todas formas voy a seguir checando el programa a ver si le encuentro esta vez muchas gracias por tus prontas respuestas te mando un saludo desde Poza Rica Veracruz Mexico


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

En sintesis con ese programa NOO!!

y la peticion de amistad que te envie?????

SONIUS


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok ya me imaginaba que no se podia con ese pero en fin algun programa que me recomiendes para que pueda hacer eso? amistad por supuesto que si un abrazo desde veracruz mexico


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

Gracias por lo del abrazo pero me referia que en la parte de abajo en el control de panel de usuario te aparece lo que se llama peticion de amistad de usuario a esa me referia igual si miras en tu contador de msj te ha de aparecer como minimo 1

salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

ok ya esta y otra vez muchas gracias un saludo desde mexico


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 11, 2010)

Algo así necesitás hacer?

PD: Ah las pistas querés también.. podés personalizar la vista desde View/Display y elegir la opción que quieras.

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

Gracias Mariano por la respuesta el Maestro del PCB Wizard se aparecio

somacruz es eso?


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta mnicolau quiere decir que si escojo silk y luego en vista eligo la opcion bottom cooper puede imprimir tanto las pistas como los componentes ?


----------



## HADES (Jun 11, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhh me creerias que hasta ahorita te entendi?

Y pues................

si segun la pestaña seleccionada es la que te va a imprimir salu2!

SONIUS


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Señor mnicolau muchas gracias por despejar las dudas de ambos al rato al llegar a mi casa(que es su casa tambien) checare eso y lo posteare aqui ya que ahorita me encuentro en el trabajo otra ves muchas gracias a ambos por sus respuestas tan rapidas


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 11, 2010)

De nada... espero te sirva.

Saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 11, 2010)

Pues ya lo intente como me dijo el señor mnicolau y la verdad no me sale no se imprime en espejo lo que hago es elegir artwork y si se imprime en espejo pero despues voy a display y pongo los componentes y ya no se imprime en espejo creo que no se puede... algunprograma que me recomienden por su atencion muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 12, 2010)

Sí claro que se puede, yo uso CutePDF para imprimir, acá tenés un mini-tutorial sencillo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-exportar-e-imprimir-formato-pdf-31953/

Te permite hacer una copia en pdf de cualquier archivo y luego lo imprimís. Mirá el ejemplo que subí, es el mismo anterior hecho con PCB Wizard pero reflejado. En las opciones de impresión del CutePDF, tenés el comando "Salida Reflejada".

Con el mismo PCB Wizard se puede hacer el reflejado directamente al imprimir, pero muchas veces sale cualquier cosa...

Saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 12, 2010)

Oh no sabia que salia asi entonces algo estoy haciendo mal, lo voy a intentar nuevamente y voy a checar la aplicacion que me comenta en el documento pdf que usted me muestra no salen las lineas de conexion??? bueno checo eso muchas gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Jun 12, 2010)

Si querés imprimir también las pistas de cobre las podés activar como te había comentado antes, en "display" tenés las distintas capas de "copper", podés personalizar la vista como más te guste, la exportás a PDF con el CutePDF en forma reflejada y luego la imprimís.

Saludos


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jun 12, 2010)

Eso era el documento me sale en espejo dejo lo que hice para que vean a que me referia muchas gracias ahora podre plasmar el lado de los componentes tambien con todo y pistas muchas gracias nuevamente Sr.mnicolau


----------



## rascueso (Mar 13, 2011)

menos mal que encontré esto pq me estaba quemando la cabeza para poder imprimir el lado de componentes en espejo... una sola duda mnicolau. en que parte invertís del foxi?? te cuento... si yo mando a imp desde pcb wizard con la opcion tildada mirror pcb arrtwork se me des agrupan las cosas nu se porque.. como lo invierto desde el foxi?? saludos


ya me di cuenta graxxx!!!


----------

